# Best time for morels



## slyjap (Dec 21, 2001)

I know weather plays a huge role with morels but I'm going fishing this spring near Otsego Lake and was wondering if someone could at least take a stab at giving me what might be a peak time. I know you can't tell me the exact day or week but I thought maybe it could be narrowed down like the last couple of weeks in April or first couple of weeks in May. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I'd say early May is your best bet. Chris Matherly has a "Morel Progress" chart posted already. I'll see if I can repost it here, for you.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I found the map but it's from last year year. He'll probably be posting a current one soon, then I'll post that one.


----------



## slyjap (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey, thanks a lot. I appreciate the response.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

i agree with jack i dont think you can go wrong the end of the first week in may if thats a little early you will still find the blacks and if its a little late you should be in the whites i cant hardly wait


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Year in and year out my wife does the best the last sat in april, and they go so well with trout!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

One of the most forgotten Morels is Morchella crassipes. They come out after the last true White morel ( Morchella esculenta ) Those are what a lot of people call the " Thick Footed Morel " They can grow over a foot tall and almost as big around. Can you imagine trying to stuff & fry one of those ? A meal in itself !!!


----------



## kayakpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

Grandpa always said two weeks either side of Mother Day. When the fiddle heads are out.


----------



## slyjap (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## AbbSquatch (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be out by otsego if you want an extra set of eyes. Havent found any great spots yet but I know they are around.


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> One of the most forgotten Morels is Morchella crassipes. They come out after the last true White morel ( Morchella esculenta ) Those are what a lot of people call the " Thick Footed Morel " They can grow over a foot tall and almost as big around. Can you imagine trying to stuff & fry one of those ? A meal in itself !!!


Would this morel be in that class then?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

SlapchopKid, I would say yes, because the color is grayer, the pits are arranged a little more irregularly then Esculenta ( according to Arora ) and the stalk is definitely enlarged, wrinkled and folded, at the base. The real name is Morchella esculenta var. crassipes. It also tends to fruit at the end and / or after M. esculenta. In Michigan , even into June.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

SlapchopKid said:


> Would this morel be in that class then?


Tho larger then what we find, that big shroom looks like what we called STONER'S, cause they have a rock/stone appearance on brief glance, Good eating either way, No bad Morel in my book even if some are more flavorful then others!
BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

slyjap, up there I'd say any time in May is a good bet, but as stated the season will dictate the actual dates. As of lately, those dates are up for grabs it seems. Last year got me completely by suprise compared with the previous seasons. I was just too early but managed a fair season nevertheless...would have been much better had I played it differently!

Esgowen, we'll have to start talking here soon. When you're back in town give me a shout so's we can plan things... 
BTW, Johnnymushroomseeds cousin has just died, I just found out minutes ago. I know you really didn't know him much but anyway, glad his last season was his best in a long time. Just passing it along...


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

It depends on the latitude mostly.

In lower and mid michigan the blacks start appearing about the 3rd week of April and the whites usually about 2 weeks after the blacks start. In the upper lower peninsula it may be a week or so behind the lower part of the lower peninsula.

Everything you need to know about morels (including message boards) you can find here:

http://northerncountrymorels.com


----------

